# Video game soundtracks.



## Corbenik (Jun 27, 2007)

Most people never listen to the background music in video games.  I do.  I love some of the music because they can be relaxing to me.  If any of you have some favorite music from video games, here is a link to free video game music downloads.  But, I must tell you, if you want to save the music to your computer, you have to use Mozilla Firefox.  If you view in Internet Explorer, it'll only open it.

downloads.khinsider.com


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's another place to download tons of music soundtracks.
Galbadia Hotel


----------



## net-cat (Jun 29, 2007)

I love video game sound tracks.

I have a friend that spend outrageous amounts of money to import them. (He's even got the Yoshi's Island sound track...)


----------



## Faradin (Aug 11, 2007)

Good place for RPG music, like Zelda or Final Fantasy:
bluelaguna.net
Especially for FFVII--they have everythng for that franchise, including piano versions of many popular songs.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 11, 2007)

Whoo, vg music! >.> I just swoop in on GH for it. Got me some songs from all sorts of games. <3 <3 Ryu's SFII theme is teh awesome.


----------



## Kaku (Aug 11, 2007)

I love video game soundtracks.
My favorite video game soundtrack composer is Nobuo Uematsu, who does all of the Final Fantasy music.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, Nobuo is awesome.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 12, 2007)

Galbadia is incredibly reliable, IMO video game music is damn good. Main theme of Ico!, "Radical Dreamers" and "Time's Scar" from Chrono Cross!! Guilty Gear... is just awesome (woo Millia's theme, "Writhe in Pain").


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Aug 12, 2007)

Three words.

X Vs. Zero


----------



## Faradin (Sep 9, 2007)

NOBUO UEMATSU = GREATEST COMPOSER EVER
Does anyone know where I can find the Resident Evil 4 soundtrack? It am teh pwnz0rz.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2007)

More than just video game soundtracks -- I heart midis!!

I used to listen to midis all the time... why aren't they a part of my life anymore? :[


----------



## balt-lightning (Sep 9, 2007)

I hate Nobuo uesomething. =< I dont like final faggotry
oh well, I had the gh link, ta on the other


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Personally, I try to get the music from games in the original formats, SPC/PSF/NSF/etc. Failing that, I'll settle for lossless. Failing that, decent bitrate OGG Vorbis. I tend to stay away from MP3 like the plague.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 15, 2007)

...I don't fully understand that, but....okay....


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 15, 2007)

ff x2 has a cool song called memorys of light


----------



## Feriger (Sep 20, 2007)

You do know you can also go to 
Http://vgmusic.com
and listen to Most video game music, From the oldschool regular NES up to Nintendo Wii, Xbox360, and PS3 but im not sure if the site has Very many songs from games that are new


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Sep 20, 2007)

Agh, bit of a nostalgia rush I have, remembering the awesomeness that was EarthBound's final boss music. The first phase of the Giygas battle is a most awesome song, indeed~ And let's not forget Silent Hill 1's theme song, 'Hometown', or SH3's song, 'Expecting'. (You know, the one that plays before your first encounter with Valtiel?)


----------



## Esplender (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll give an e-blowjob if anyone finds a link to the music of Namco Museum Vol. 5


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much the only music I listen to is from videogames.

If a curse was put on me where I could only listen to music from the Ace Combat series for the rest of my life, then I want to live forever.

Bitches.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 3, 2007)

love game music

found this one...

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/83543 - the theme to Newgrounds Rumble, a really sweet flash game (made quite profensionally)


----------



## CoolCoon (Oct 18, 2007)

Heh, seems like no one knows ZREO: 
http://www.zreomusic.com
ZREO is awesome, they are dedicated to reorchestrate all of the Zelda series soundtrack!!!
AND you can ask for music sheets @ the forums!


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

been meaning get some Sonic songs and like the music from Doom 3 menu


----------



## Meliz (Nov 15, 2007)

too much to name

mostly snes rpgs

chrono trigger
rudora no hihou
star ocean
tales of symphonia

stuff.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I currently like (anything)Sonic soundtracks. And also, the Def Jam soundtracks are awesome. Some of my favs are "Man Up", "Champ", "Ante Up"(classic), "Stompdash*toutu" and "C-O-M-P". But everything has their pros and cons. :?

Can I get an 'amen'?


----------



## Kipple (Dec 1, 2007)

Yasunori Mitsuda's work is excellent. Though a rather meh game, Chrono Cross had a stellar soundtrack.


----------



## Koronis (Dec 10, 2007)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night...Best Game and Soundtrack ever. Also other Castlevania Games have great music.


----------



## cuthail (Dec 11, 2007)

My boyfriend has waaaaaaay too many RPG soundtracks... if it's made by Square or Enix (or Squenix), he has it. If not... he probably has it anyway!

I love video game soundtracks too, though I tend to gravitate towards the other genres. Paws down, I think the game with the best music is Myst 4.

Metal Gear Solid series is also amazing. I hope they get Hans Zimmer to compose for the movie as well!


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 11, 2007)

Koronis said:
			
		

> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night...Best Game and Soundtrack ever. Also other Castlevania Games have great music.



QTF! Especially Circle of the Moon, its my favorite in the series.

I think this might make you stupidly happy: http://castlevania.classicgaming.gamespy.com/media.html

The music from Phantasy Star Online Ep. 1&2 was pretty cool too imo. Especially the music in the Ruins. It gives me shivers its so good.

http://kyo-kusanagi.imeem.com/music/eYO5QHuC/hideaki_kobayashi_phantasy_star_online_episode_1_2_ruins/


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Also the Estopolis Series has great music. (Aka Lufia)


----------



## Korusho (Dec 11, 2007)

try out the music from the CnC series (except generals and CnC30
if you like techno and ambiet youll enjoy them


----------



## Seratuhl (Dec 11, 2007)

^w^ I can't wait for the Universe at War soundtrack....


Damage King= Song of pwn


----------



## Molotov (Dec 12, 2007)

I love the music from the Dynasty Warriors series. It nice ^^.

There's also Capcom vs. SNK 2. "Stimluation", "Wicked Fight" and "Wipeout" owns on that game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU8HcrH1Yro<---Stimulation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3c89eVSKSY<---Wipeout
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QxdMW24-_0<---Wicked Fight


----------



## Koronis (Dec 12, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Koronis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats freaking awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 12, 2007)

I like video game music too, but there's actually only one game whose music I can listen to anytime, anywhere - Katamari Damacy.

Seriously, Katamari Damacy has the happiest soundtrack ever made.  You can't help but smile when you hear it!  No matter how gloomy you are, one round of Katamari on the Rock will fix you right up.


----------

